# The Circle of Life



## YeOldeOke (2/8/20)

Get Born > Make Money > Get Chick > Spend Money on Chick > No money > Lose Chick > Make Money > Get Chick > Spend Money on Chick > No money > Lose Chick > Make Money > Get Chick > Spend Money on Chick > No money > Lose Chick > Make Money > Get Chick > Spend Money on Chick > No money > Lose Chick > Make Money > Get Chick > Spend Money on Chick > No money > Lose Chick > Die

There's a bloody pattern in there somewhere, I can sense it

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## NecroticAngel (2/8/20)

A pretty blonde?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## YeOldeOke (2/8/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> A pretty blonde?


Strangely, now that you mention it, no blondes involved ever, unless I forgot about some 

Mostly 'exotic' chicks, some in very weird ways.....


There were a few that didn't start out as 'exotic' but I'm afraid I soon changed that....

Mmmm, another pattern might be woven into all of this....but it's secondary and in no way, shape or form distorts the original.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## zadiac (2/8/20)

YeOldeOke said:


> Get Born > Make Money > Get Chick > Spend Money on Chick > No money > Lose Chick > Make Money > Get Chick > Spend Money on Chick > No money > Lose Chick > Make Money > Get Chick > Spend Money on Chick > No money > Lose Chick > Make Money > Get Chick > Spend Money on Chick > No money > Lose Chick > Make Money > Get Chick > Spend Money on Chick > No money > Lose Chick > Die
> 
> There's a bloody pattern in there somewhere, I can sense it



I learned that pattern very early in my life. I'm not married and don't have a fixed girlfriend. For me, it works like this: Have money>meet woman> do not tell woman my real name, address and don't give her my phone number (I'll call her....yeah right)>have nice time with woman for a while>move on. Repeat. I am a very happy man. Trust me.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## YeOldeOke (2/8/20)

zadiac said:


> I learned that pattern very early in my life. I'm not married and don't have a fixed girlfriend. For me, it works like this: Have money>meet woman> do not tell woman my real name, address and don't give her my phone number (I'll call her....yeah right)>have nice time with woman for a while>move on. Repeat. I am a very happy man. Trust me.



Very wise. My problem is I am fascinated by the mind of the female. The 'liberated' mind. The primal one that emerges when society's tight conditioning is cast off.

It's frighteningly fascinating. Like a roller coaster ride on a Chinese roller coaster. You know it's all gonna crash spectacularly soon, but the desire for the rush is addictive and cannot be denied.

Pure ecstasy and agony, the best money can buy. Love it!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------

